# Algae Problem?



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

so i dont know where to put this exactly but i have a few ozelot swords and a few leaves look dark red maybe even dead looking but the back of the leaf is green and healthy looking. Do these plants have red pigments? Also i seem to be getting some brown spots on some leaves. Not the actual pattern but look like brown dead spots, but when i rub them they go away and with some effort i got rid of it all. What could this be? Im fairly new to this so ill give my info

20 gallon tall
55 Watts PC 
DIY CO2 and Excel

uh lemme know what else i need. about 12 hours of light a day. At night i run a filter so add some oxygen for the plants and fish.
-Spidey


----------



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

Silentspidey said:


> so i dont know where to put this exactly but i have a few ozelot swords and a few leaves look dark red maybe even dead looking but the back of the leaf is green and healthy looking. Do these plants have red pigments? Also i seem to be getting some brown spots on some leaves. Not the actual pattern but look like brown dead spots, but when i rub them they go away and with some effort i got rid of it all. What could this be? Im fairly new to this so ill give my info
> 
> 20 gallon tall
> 55 Watts PC
> ...


HI...

Why don't you post some pictures?


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

FernMan said:


> HI...
> 
> Why don't you post some pictures?


im working on it


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

the first 2 pics are the mystery leaf. its has a dark red tint but the back is green. Also a 
new leaf coming in and it has red spots. that normal?









this is the stuff that i dont know what it is. It rubs off fairly easy. 
so what is it?

Spidey


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

That looks like diatoms.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

In the first picture, you've got some pinholes developing and yellowing in the leaf veins that make me want to say potassium. There are two little leafs down in the left corner there that are so yellow I'd want to say nitrogen.

In the second picture, that burnt edge looks like magnesium deficiency.

What are you dosing for ferts? I'm guessing little to no NPK?

-Philosophos


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Silentspidey said:


> so i dont know where to put this exactly but i have a few and a few leaves look dark red maybe even dead looking but the back of the leaf is green and healthy looking. Do these plants have red pigments? Also i seem to be getting some brown spots on some leaves. Not the actual pattern but look like brown dead spots, but when i rub them they go away and with some effort i got rid of it all. What could this be? Im fairly new to this so ill give my info
> 
> 20 gallon tall
> 55 Watts PC
> ...


ozelot swords do have red colors and from your picture(first 2) they are did and they looks normal to me. For the leafs, the older they get the less red it is but the dots would be as it is. Which makes the ozelot unique.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Silentspidey said:


> the first 2 pics are the mystery leaf. its has a dark red tint but the back is green. Also a
> new leaf coming in and it has red spots. that normal?
> 
> 
> ...


First 2 pics are normal and from the green leafs around they looks like emmersed version. Seems like you just got these not too long ago so just wait for a bit and most of them would turn red like the leaf in the middle. ANd the last pic that looks like algae on the leafs.


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks for the help guys. 
im dosing with API Leaf Zone. Says iron and potassium in it. I couldnt fine Flourish at my LFS so 
i picked this up. Flourish the smartest choice? What else could i use for my plants? And can i dose nitrogen and magnesium? 
About the algae what can i do cause my otto cats aren't eating it.
-Spidey


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Flourish leafzone probably provides less iron and potassium than spitting in the tank. I believe the potassium levels within the product its self were 10mg/m^3 which is basically 10mg/1000L. Check their MSDS for the product on their site.

If flourish isn't available locally, order in something; TPN/TMG, flourish, CSM+B, what ever you like.

Other than that, you need a mix for NPK. Mg dosing depends on whether you get much Mg from your tap; same goes for Ca.

-Philosophos


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

Philosophos said:


> Flourish leafzone probably provides less iron and potassium than spitting in the tank. I believe the potassium levels within the product its self were 10mg/m^3 which is basically 10mg/1000L. Check their MSDS for the product on their site.
> 
> If flourish isn't available locally, order in something; TPN/TMG, flourish, CSM+B, what ever you like.
> 
> ...


How do i test for Mg? NPK mixture? im still trying to learn the acronyms. 
what is Ca, CSM+B and TPN/TMG

Your right the potassium is low as **** on the Leafzone.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't bother testing for Mg or Ca, just get a local water quality report.

Ca is calcium, TPN is Tropica Plant nutrition, TMG is Tropica Master Grow (old name for TPN), CSM+B is a very cheap, effective micronutrient you can buy in powdered form. NPK = (N)itrogen (P)hosphoros and Potassium(K) basic macronutrients required for all plant growth.

Just start reading; pick up what ever you can, and what ever doesn't make sense you can post about here for clarification.

-Philosophos


----------



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

Silentspidey said:


> How do i test for Mg? NPK mixture? im still trying to learn the acronyms.
> what is Ca, CSM+B and TPN/TMG
> 
> Your right the potassium is low as **** on the Leafzone.


Silentspidey,

There are many, many websites which will provide you with a lot of information on aquarium fertilizers for planted tanks... One I found very helpful and easy to read, straight to the point is: http://www.aquajake.com/blog/nutrients-and-fertilizers/

NPK = Nitrogen, Phosphorous and Potassium. Refered as to macro nutrients, what plants require most and CSM+B the micronutrient fertilizer as your every day Vitamin pill... all the other nutrients your plants need in smaller quantities. There are great suggestions and instructions in the above provided link. Greg Watson's Guide to Dosing Strategies is a great source of info, inexpensive and worth adding to your aquascape library collection.

But do ask away !!!


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

so what type of algae is it? how do i make it go away
i got some Flourish  gonna use it next water change. which is actually today.


----------

